# EMT Shifts



## harryb714 (Nov 9, 2010)

From my research I've found that most companies have 8, 12, or 24 hour shifts. But is there typical start/end times to these shifts? Or does it vary widely by company? Also are weekend shifts usually easier/harder for a newbie to get? I ask because I plan to work as an EMT-B part-time and would have to schedule my shifts around my full-time 9-5 cubicle job. So I am hoping weekend shifts are easy to get or I can work 1 or 2 6pm-~2am shifts during the week. I will most likely be working at a company that is mostly IFT if that makes a difference. 
Thanks.


----------



## CAOX3 (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm sure it varies, in my experience the senior guys have two 24 s during the weekdays.  My place the majority of the open shifts are on the weekends.


----------



## EMSrush (Nov 9, 2010)

My place always did 7am - 7pm, whether it was a 12 or a 24, but this will probably vary depending on where you work.


----------



## harryb714 (Nov 9, 2010)

CAOX3 said:


> I'm sure it varies, in my experience the senior guys have two 24 s during the weekdays.  My place the majority of the open shifts are on the weekends.



I was thinking most of the senior guys/gals grab weekday shifts so they can spend time with their families on weekends, so there is hope for my part-time emt dreams.


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Nov 9, 2010)

Our shifts are 12's but i am not sure of the times. But i definitely know its only 12's


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 9, 2010)

my agency does 24-24,  24-12-12, Also 36-12. Shifts start at 8a or 8p depending on what schedule you got.


----------



## EMTMama (Nov 9, 2010)

We do 12 hour shifts, starting (generally) at 6, 7, 7:30, 8 and 9. I'm a newbie and usually work Thursday, Friday, Saturday 7:30-19:30. It just all depends on the company. You could see if someplace will hire you on prn (basically just on an as-needed basis).


----------



## 46Young (Nov 9, 2010)

harryb714 said:


> I was thinking most of the senior guys/gals grab weekday shifts so they can spend time with their families on weekends, so there is hope for my part-time emt dreams.



The thing is, there are usually way fewer rigs on the road on the weekends and overnights. I suggest that you get in touch with the full timers. Let them know that you would be happy to work weekends. That way, if they're denied leave due to the staffing ratio, they can still get off since you're willing to take their shift.


----------



## MJordan2121 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have a pretty nifty 9a-5p shift working Monday- Friday and off every Sat/Sun


----------



## beandip4all (Nov 16, 2010)

12s, 24s... and up ...if u pick up shifts  how much OT ya want?


----------

